# Lava rock as biological filtration instead of traditional biological filtration?



## otisinhotville (Dec 10, 2011)

I use lava rock in filters and as a base to attach java fern and anubias plants. I have used it in filters on two small ponds and the water stays crystal clear. I bought a bag of lava rock used in barbecues and it works well. It also works in riparium planters. One of the wholesale fish suppliers highly recommend it to help remove nitrates.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Between sponges and Lava rock they are likely the best/cheapest bio-media available.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Between sponges and Lava rock they are likely the best/cheapest bio-media available.


Ok, are you talking about putting lava rocks in a filter or just having like a lava rock structure in the aquarium like a mountain make from lava rocks and having water flow from the filter or powerhead providing the oxygen water through the structure?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes.

Others on this forum have broken it up and used as substrate.

Maybe a power head doesn't need to be pointed directly at it.
Good flow in the tank should work well enough.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Lava rock is great stuff!I use it as media in my filters. I have to admit that I got a few ideas from Niko.
Use lava rock,but less than if you used standard media, and your filter flow will appreciate the difference.
I also use it in scape and to anchor java.

Hmmmmm never thought of breaking it up- thx


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

There a lot better bio filter material then lava rock. Most of the time it used in pond filter because it's cheap. It also need to be replaced often because it plugs up. You can use it but you will need to replace it from time to time.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

SeaChem Matrix is processed pumice... yes you can use it as a biofilter.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah lava rock can be used as biomedia.

Even though lava rock is very porous, the holes do not link together so they are just "craters" and don't form tunnels/channels that water can flow through, so pretty much the only surface area is the outside layer. So, lava rock has very little surface area, meaning it won't be able to support/house a large colony of beneficial bacteria compared to other biomedias. But if you had to use lava rock, given that it pretty much only utilizes the exterior as surface area, for max surface area, it is best to break up the lava rock into small pieces so you have more surface area available.

Surface area wise, I think lava rock are considered more so the low end of biomedias, along with sponges, plastic/nylon pot scrubbers/loofahs, bioballs. Heck, you could even use pieces of cut up plastic straws (although they do best in a fluidized/moving bed filter). Cheap ceramic rings are a little better.

The biomedias with highest surface area are BioHome Ultimate, Seachem Matrix, Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro and CerMedia. And so with surperior biomedias, much less can be used to achieve the same amount of surface area on inferior biomedia, or you could just fill the filter with superior biomedia and be able to support a lot more bioload.

But if you are only dealing with a light bioload, sure lava rocks are perfectly fine to use if they have enough surface area to support the amount of beneficial bacteria to handle the nitrogen. Still works, just not the very efficient.

Regarding Seachem Matrix, there's been talk as to whether it's just common pumice stone or not (I've read Seachem's response to this claim, but I don't fully believe Seachem as it's clear a lot of different rocks are found in Matrix). If it is, it is cheaper to obtain at a local landscaping yard/rock quarry/supplier, so that is another option if you are looking for cheap, yet efficient biomedia.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for the info 
I will check it out.


----------



## Dskoogler112 (Oct 13, 2018)

Aquaticz said:


> Lava rock is great stuff!I use it as media in my filters. I have to admit that I got a few ideas from Niko.
> Use lava rock,but less than if you used standard media, and your filter flow will appreciate the difference.
> I also use it in scape and to anchor java.
> 
> Hmmmmm never thought of breaking it up- thx


I agree, lava rock is great stuff. I've had a 900 gallon goldfish pond for 43 years using lava rock for filtration. It's in full sun, water stays clear and the water plants multiply, fish live forever. NO algae problems. I use it in my 30 gallon aquarium, no algae and the fish thrive.


----------

